# Regurgitating



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all,

Raya sometimes regurgitates undigested kibbles. It's not much, just 2 or 3 kibbles only. If I notice her doing this, I immediately remove the food thinking it's probably 'cause of over eating. Could there be any other serious conditions? Has anyone experienced this with your malts? I am worried :smcry:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Greetings and welcome to SM. When my girls were both puppies, they did this sometimes just like human babies.:blush: It happened most often after a meal if they got a little too playful and ran around too much. This is not a cause for concern, but I suggest keeping your little one quiet for 30-60 minutes after eating. This worked for us and eventually it stopped. :thumbsup: If your fluff is an adult and does this all the time, it might be a good idea for the vet to have a look. (I feed my girls 1/4 cup twice a day and they are each 4 pounds.)


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you for your reply April. My baby is only 4 months old, 2.5 pounds and she runs around a lot. I hope what you said is the case with Raya too. :mellow:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Greetings and welcome to SM. When my girls were both puppies, they did this sometimes just like human babies.:blush: It happened most often after a meal if they got a little too playful and ran around too much. This is not a cause for concern, but I suggest keeping your little one quiet for 30-60 minutes after eating. This worked for us and eventually it stopped. :thumbsup: If your fluff is an adult and does this all the time, it might be a good idea for the vet to have a look. (I feed my girls 1/4 cup twice a day and they are each 4 pounds.)


April, do you feed them anything else or so they only eat kibble? Just curious. They are both precious!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

at that age I would say feed smaller portions maybe and agree with above. 

there is a condition called inflammatory bowel disease but I think your pup is too young to have a food intolerance issue which is ibd. If feeding smaller meals and resting after eating and it still occurs then I would suspect food intolerance and if food has chicken in it maybe trying a different protein food but for now I would just try doing above first and keep notes. 

My dog has ibd and what happens is within 1 1/2 hrs after eating he will vomit up whole a food he cannot tolerate because he has ibd in small intestines so he cannot digest out of small intestines into large intestines some foods. 

It takes them about 2 hrs to digest food and why meds are given 1 hr before food or 2 hrs after food for this reason


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree and I am doing the same. I've also cut down on her treats. As far as I noticed she did not regurgitate y'day. I am a bit relieved now.:biggrin:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> April, do you feed them anything else or so they only eat kibble? Just curious. wThey are both precious!


Hi, Sandi-I feed Wellness Core(reduced fat) kibble which I add warm water to, I also feed the Wellness Core canned.(I substitute about 1-2 TBSP at the evening meal) I also keep both girls on NuVet Plus supplements and limit treats.(fruits, vegetables, occasionally fresh cooked chicken) Thank you for your compliments on my girls.:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i agree with the smaller portion since shes still so small . hope she continues doing better , welcome to SM n post some pics of ur fluff


----------

